# Neutrik plug and Switchcraft plug difference?



## Rinoue

Hello,

 I'm still a budding audio enthusiast and since the search function didn't really give me anything direct, I'd be thankful if someone could explain to me the difference between a Neutrik plug and a Switchcraft plug. Thanks!

 p.s I looked at google images between the 2 and they look the same.


----------



## FallenAngel

Which plugs, both companies carry quite a selection of 3.5mm, 1/4" and XLR plugs. Might be easier to browse the Neutrik site and link the model number.


----------



## Rinoue

ohh I didn't know Neutrik was a name of a company, I thought it was a "type" of plug, well in that case I'm wondering about 3.5mm plugs. So is it safe to assume Neutrik 3.5mm plug is basically the same as a Switchcraft 3.5mm plug?


----------



## labrat

Delete


----------



## boomy3555

I've used Neutriks,Switchcraft,Pailicss,Canare, and even Radio Shack, And they are pretty simlar once you get into gold plated. The Soldering design is different on some such as the Pailiccs which mostly used in the orient,and therefore harder to solder but they are straight shaft conections so you dont have the tradtitonal tab w.hole that you would have with the neutriks and Switchcraft, Some have metal bodies some, plastic, Etc.
 I would definitely recommend the Neutriks and Switchcraft equally and first choice for new DIY'ers
 Here's another interesting thread for you to look at
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f6/ult...thread-410135/


----------



## travisg

i like switchcraft


----------



## Likwid

I like switchcraft also.


----------



## uberburger101

Canare F12.


----------



## Lil' Knight

^ way overkill.


----------



## Rinoue

I checked out that link boomy3555 mentioned, and the images helped, atleast visually what they look like, I think I'm going to stick with the switchcraft plugs although some of the other ones look real nice too.


----------



## techenvy

which would be be best for itouch,, switchcraft or Pailicss
 iz about to get the head direct lod which uses Pailicss


----------



## 4sound

The basic difference between switchcraft and Pailics is how they are soldered and the design/size of the casing. There are also a couple of different Pailics out there now. I have a couple of the new ones. Switchcraft are bigger. Both fit flush flat when you plug them in. I personally like the Neutrik better because they are smaller going into my mobile rig. 

 As far as sound. I can't tell the difference between the 3. I think its more of a style thing. Time will tell which one actually last longer. Conventional wisdom says the thicker heavier connectors like the Switchcraft and Canare are more sturdy but I find that they can also cause strain on the jack.


----------



## scootermafia

I would recommend the Cryoparts mini plug for beginners. The contacts are well spaced out, just very easy. I use them preferentially, the Neutriks are horrible and you get what you pay for. While they are well priced and decently made, there's no room to work inside, the barrel is very narrow so that limits their versatility...basically no reason to use them except to save money. I like the Cryoparts plug better than the Viablue as premium minis go as it's teflon insulated and the contacts are widely separated rather than stacked behind each other, the Viablue one has ghetto plastic that melts easily. 

 The Switchcraft is decent but overpriced for what it is, it looks like its design hasn't been updated in 30 years (inside particularly, it looks fine from the outside) and the contact layout while better than the neutrik is bizarre.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scootermafia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Switchcraft is decent but overpriced for what it is..._

 

I dunno. The 35HDBAU is $4.80 from Full Compass. Don't think that's overpriced for something that's made here in the US instead of **** out of some nameless, faceless factory in China.

  Quote:


 ...it looks like its design hasn't been updated in 30 years (inside particularly, it looks fine from the outside)... 
 

How would you update it? Seems to be pretty well optimized for its function already.

  Quote:


 ...and the contact layout while better than the neutrik is bizarre. 
 

Bizarre? 

 se


----------



## scootermafia

Well, the center contact is a tiny cylinder of metal, not a flat tab with a hole in it. The right contact is funny shaped...I don't like it.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scootermafia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, the center contact is a tiny cylinder of metal, not a flat tab with a hole in it._

 

Well, yeah. That's because the tip and the tip contact are one and the same piece, rather than swaging on a separate solder tab. Thought that was a rather nice feature.

  Quote:


 The right contact is funny shaped...I don't like it. 
 

It's just a rounded tab with a hole in it, isn't it?

 Anyway, was just curious what you thought was bizarre about it.

 se


----------



## scootermafia

Eh, I just think the cryoparts one is easy to terminate. You can get one with the same layout, the Hicon miniplug from Europe, as well as the Yarbo one (PCX will be carrying them soon) for a lower price than the Cryoparts one, but they use different materials than the Cryoparts one and are not cryo treated. Audiophonics carries the european mini plugs but the shipping charges suck.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scootermafia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Eh, I just think the cryoparts one is easy to terminate._

 

Fair 'nuff. Just that when I saw "bizarre," I thought it was something... bizarre. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 se


----------



## scootermafia

Yeah, installing lots of miniplugs, you find that it's better to pay eight times as much for the plug, and pass on the cost for a more durable product vs. the Neutrik (although the Switchcraft is durable too, the Cryoparts is made a little nicer) that saves you time when working with it. The major benefit of the Neutrik is that it's simply smaller, it will fit in places that the Cryoparts won't (LOL). The carbon fiber one at $13 is very nice as it has the largest rear opening of all of them, it can handle a huge cable (LOL).


----------



## 4sound

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scootermafia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, the center contact is a tiny cylinder of metal, not a flat tab with a hole in it. The right contact is funny shaped...I don't like it._

 

Are you talking about the Neutrik? The straight plug is pretty simple and easy to solder.

 If you're talking about the angled Neutrik, that one is a lot more challenging. Once you figure it out and do a couple of them the end result is very compact.

 I do agree that the Neutrik barrel doesn't give you much room to work with. Anything larger than 24awg gets kind of tight.


----------



## scootermafia

The Neutrik is simple, its just that with the contacts so close together there's just inherently a greater chance of trouble. You don't have to be so extra-careful with the Cryoparts plug, it saves me time, hence it's my favorite.


----------



## 4sound

I like the Cryoparts plug but they're a lot more expensive.
 The carbon fiber one is fabulous! but $$$.


----------

